# Lynskey Headset



## Joegoersch (Apr 1, 2014)

My new Lynskey Urbansky frame should be coming today or tomorrow with Cane Creek 40 headset. The frame is described as having intergrated headset.

Does that mean I don't need a headset press (or LBS) to install the headset ? (Maybe this will be clearer when I see it--but dying to know)

Thanks !


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Joegoersch said:


> My new Lynskey Urbansky frame should be coming today or tomorrow with Cane Creek 40 headset. The frame is described as having intergrated headset.
> 
> Does that mean I don't need a headset press (or LBS) to install the headset ? (Maybe this will be clearer when I see it--but dying to know)
> 
> Thanks !


No, you do not need a headset press with this type of headset. You will need to set the crown race on the fork though.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd also just note...not to be a downer, but just to be up front....the Cane 40 has not been known for having good seals, and tends to let water get in in wet weather. If you ride in wet weather, be ready for that headset not to live a long service life.


----------



## Joegoersch (Apr 1, 2014)

DaveG,
I went to Home Depot, bought a two foot length of 1 1/2 inc PVC and was getting ready to start banging in the crown race onto the fork. Luckily I read description of Lynskey Pro Gravel Fork. It's not obvious from looking, but it seems to have integrated crown race. So it's a good thing I didn't bang a metal one down on top of it !!


----------



## Joegoersch (Apr 1, 2014)

Marc,
I Googled this and really couldn't find much about leaking Cane 40 headsets. Any fix ? Still a problem or was this an old problem ?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Joegoersch said:


> Marc,
> I Googled this and really couldn't find much about leaking Cane 40 headsets. Any fix ? Still a problem or was this an old problem ?


I have the Cane Creek on my Lynskey and it has been fine although its only been a year. Its so easy to replace the cartridge bearings I am not sure that its worth getting that worried about


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Joegoersch said:


> Marc,
> I Googled this and really couldn't find much about leaking Cane 40 headsets. Any fix ? Still a problem or was this an old problem ?


So long as you're regularly servicing them you should get decent life....unlike older Kings that you could install and probably never touch for the typical life of most frames (King recently had some bum QA from what I've read), or the 110.

Cane creek 110 or Chris King headset- Mtbr.com

https://www.velocipedesalon.com/for...-110-headset-35963-post575251.html#post575251


----------



## cormacfoster (Mar 10, 2018)

Same situation with my Sportive Disc and CC110 with a Pro GR fork. So I really just have the bottom of the headset insert smoosh against the carbon of the fork?



Joegoersch said:


> DaveG,
> I went to Home Depot, bought a two foot length of 1 1/2 inc PVC and was getting ready to start banging in the crown race onto the fork. Luckily I read description of Lynskey Pro Gravel Fork. It's not obvious from looking, but it seems to have integrated crown race. So it's a good thing I didn't bang a metal one down on top of it !!


----------



## Joegoersch (Apr 1, 2014)

cormacfoster said:


> Same situation with my Sportive Disc and CC110 with a Pro GR fork. So I really just have the bottom of the headset insert smoosh against the carbon of the fork?


yup !


----------

